# Emergency Stop Button through ACN



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am looking for a product that will allow dry contacts (for an emergency stop button) that when triggered will send a command through ACN (ETC Net 3 in this case) back to the board that will trigger a macro and/or a cue. Does anyone know of such a product? Preferably cheap (under $100) as I am thinking 3 of them would be handy.

I am not 100% tied to using ACN but that would be the easiest way to connect everything since the cable and hardware is already in place.

I am also interested if there would be a way to build something using an arduino or STAMP or some other chipset.


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thought I should clarify something. I am wanting this button (or box) to be connected to the system using the Ethernet cable that is already run. This cable goes to a Net3 Switch and into the system which runs ACN (EOS RPU --> Net3 Switch --> Net3 Nodes --> Dimmer Racks (Smart Packs and DRD) All ETC products)

Because of the way the system is setup I cannot use the smart packs built in E-Stop system and the easiest way to get a signal onto the system is through the Ethernet cables spread out through the venue for remote programming.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 29, 2012)

I may be mistaken, but I believe the only device that can accomplish what you desire is a Net3 I/O Gateway. (Which is slightly more than $100.)


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep that look like just what I need, and yes way out of my price range. So any other ideas on a way to get a dry contact into a system, MIDI perhaps? I can run a single line directly from the EOS RPU if I have to. I really would like at least one button so we don't have to climb a set of stairs and enter the command manually on the EOS in case of an emergency.

And no this is not a REAL emergency system, I am wanting something in case of a non-life threatening emergency. IE we get a disturbance and would like to turn all lights on to white and shut off fog and other special effects. Currently to do this we have to climb said stairs and enter the macro manually. And if we are on the other side of the just under half mile venue when something happens that's all the longer wait to activate the system.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 29, 2012)

To clarify, the real requirement is to trigger a macro remotely, preferably using ethernet.

You could grow your own wall station based on an Arduino Ethernet controller. 
Arduino Ethernet Microcontroller With PoE - RobotShop

If it doesn't have to be ACN, it would greatly simplify programming to use the UDP Serial string input capability of the EOS.


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

sk8rsdad said:


> To clarify, the real requirement is to trigger a macro remotely, preferably using ethernet.
> 
> You could grow your own wall station based on an Arduino Ethernet controller.
> Arduino Ethernet Microcontroller With PoE - RobotShop
> ...



Yes that's what I'm looking for, to be able to run a macro (or que) remotly by the press of a button (dry contact)

I was hoping that ETC or someone else had already developed a button that attached to a small box that could connect through the ethernet port and would play a macro when pushed. They have the hardware to do it but not some standalone single button unit.

I would prefer to keep to the ETC Net3 just for simplicity. Is there anywhere to figure out what commands I would have to send if I went the Arduino path or is that proprietary data?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 29, 2012)

String I/O was added to EOS in v1.9.5. It's documented in the supplement and I believe it adheres to the Serial commands documented in the 1.7 operating manual. The ETC Wiki has more to say about it.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 29, 2012)

As much as I am a proponent of ACN, I think sending out plain old TCP or UDP commands would probably be the way to go.

If you get something network based working, let me know and I'll write it up on my blog.

Good luck!

John


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't you use the contacts available on the Remote Trigger port?

http://www.etcconnect.com/Community...ent-relay-out-and-contact-closure-inputs.aspx

Then all you need is the switch -- any mushroom-type will do, that closes or opens the circuit when you press it.

You might be just fine using a pair on an Ethernet cable for this, then get that pair of wires landed on a cable plugged into the Remote Trigger port.

I haven't dug deeply into this so I don't know how well it would work, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. The easiest thing to do is program the contact according to ETC's wiki, and short the pins on the Remote Trigger port and see if you get your desired results before you go running wire anywhere or installing a switch.

Crude, but effective and probably doable for under $50.


----------



## chausman (Jun 29, 2012)

MNicolai said:


> Can't you use the contacts available on the Remote Trigger port?
> 
> Ion and Element Relay Out and Contact Closure Inputs - Electronic Theatre Controls
> 
> ...



But this would require it's own cable to be ran for it. If I understand correctly, there is an Ethernet line run, but it is being used for other purposes on the lighting network.


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 29, 2012)

Steal a mic line to the stage from the sound guy if this is temporary. If it's permanent, I'm 99% certain sure you can find an Ethernet run that serves no purpose other than to sit unused in an a patch-bay some place. Then you just need a line to your console from that same bay. 

Overturn some stones and I bet you can find a couple of conductors just rotting in the walls that can be repurposed, Ethernet or otherwise.

Every building has wire in the walls that for whatever the reason doesn't get used. Whether it's abandoned or it was installed for a purpose it never ended up getting used for, it's probably there.

Again, not the prettiest solution, but $100 doesn't buy very much these days.


----------



## tdrga (Jun 29, 2012)

MNicolai said:


> Can't you use the contacts available on the Remote Trigger port?
> 
> Ion and Element Relay Out and Contact Closure Inputs - Electronic Theatre Controls



Unfortunately the EOS RPU (and Console) don't have the remote trigger ports- so that won't work in this case. I imagine that someone out there has built a small box or board that can send an UDP string on contact closure -that would be the easiest way to use the existing Ethernet infrastructure.

EDIT- I found this product which may be beyond the budget but can send UDP string on contact closure, as well as a bunch of other functions which might be useful:

Elation ART SSC
http://elationlighting.com/ProductD...4&Category=Intelligent Consoles&txtSearch=ssc

-Todd


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 29, 2012)

tdrga said:


> Unfortunately the EOS RPU (and Console) don't have the remote trigger ports- so that won't work in this case. I imagine that someone out there has built a small box or board that can send an UDP string on contact closure -that would be the easiest way to use the existing Ethernet infrastructure.
> 
> -Todd



That would be the wrench in the works for that idea then. If you're a Unison house, you could also look into buying a contact interface and having the mushroom switches fire off commands in Unison. Probably cheaper than a Net3 solution, but not possible for <$100.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 29, 2012)

tdrga said:


> Elation ART SSC
> http://elationlighting.com/ProductD...4&Category=Intelligent Consoles&txtSearch=ssc
> 
> -Todd



The street price I found on that was $1400. I don't think it's the answer.


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This is for the Halloween event so nothing will actually be run till September sometime, but am doing the research (and possibly buying material) now so that when the time comes we are ready to go.

We already have a LARGE network ran (outside so not in a theater) with Cat5 drops scattered throughout the area, hence why I want to use an existing network structure. I have a few ways to run a single button right next to the EOS but I really want to be able to place at least 2 more throughout the area and there are no direct runs back to the EOS there (they all route through switches and nodes).

The more I look at it I think UDP commands over the network are my best option. I know Arduino can handle this (with an Ethernet shield) are there any other small systems out there that can send these signals for cheap. I'm kind of looking for something that I can put into *very minor* production for the few haunted houses that I operate every year. Something that I can program at home, build the box, and ship out. Then just program the Macro's and it will fire.

Right now I only need 1 dry contact and some programming but I do like the fact that an Arduino can expand out to many different areas. But am doing my research and since I have not used Arduino before may as well see if there is anything else that can work also.


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

chausman said:


> But this would require it's own cable to be ran for it. If I understand correctly, there is an Ethernet line run, but it is being used for other purposes on the lighting network.



Not so much other uses as a programming port. There are a few drops located throughout the area that if need be we can plug a board directly into (used to use an ETC ION, looking into using a laptop with an offline editor and dongle instead) and do any programming work needed.

And yes kinda the point of wanting something that talks with Net3 is so that I DON'T have to run more cable. I could probably get any kind of cable needed but why go the long hard way when these drops are already wired.


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 29, 2012)

tdrga said:


> Unfortunately the EOS RPU (and Console) don't have the remote trigger ports- so that won't work in this case. I imagine that someone out there has built a small box or board that can send an UDP string on contact closure -that would be the easiest way to use the existing Ethernet infrastructure.
> 
> EDIT- I found this product which may be beyond the budget but can send UDP string on contact closure, as well as a bunch of other functions which might be useful:
> 
> ...



Yes this is exactly what I am looking for, but I am looking for a single closure box that can send 1 or 2 commands. A command when the button is pressed, and a command when the button is released would be ideal. But even if it just sends the first one, we can do a reset from the EOS directly.


----------



## cpf (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think you'll find a commercial product for under $~400 just because it's such an obscure need, and something rarely required on small, low budget shows.

If I were doing this I'd use an arduino+Ethernet shield. It's a very simple task - open connection, send message, close connection - so there's little that can go wrong (I'd recommend TCP since it guaranteed to arrive, unlike UDP which is more best-effort). Alternately, you could get the local computer expert to whip up a simple program to run on any old laptops you might have around to turn them into E-Stop button stations. Thirdternatively, there's probably an App for your preferred mobile platform that offers simple push button command sending that would get the job done too.


----------



## EricE (Jul 29, 2012)

cpf said:


> I don't think you'll find a commercial product for under $~400 just because it's such an obscure need



You'd be surprised what is out there; mFi | Ubiquiti Networks, Inc.

It's not really shipping yet, and the UBNT guys can fall behind on promised dates - but once you get your hands on 'em you'll probably like 'em. I stumbled across them last year for their Unifi Wifi system and I LOVE it - it covers my facility perfectly and at a price point no one else could remotely touch. I'm looking forward to the mFi stuff to do quite a few special projects that have been on the back burner. Remote power on/off for my house PA amps that doesn't cost an arm and leg being one of them


----------



## silicsound (Jul 29, 2012)

How about using the aRFR and iRFR apps, you can run macros from them. Its only 50$, plus the cost of adding some wireless access points.


----------

